# How Can I Buy Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 310 8gb From USA At The Rate Of 13,500 ?



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 15, 2012)

Such an outrage!!!! This tablet costs Approx Rs.13500 in other countries such as US and Samsung is selling the same thing here for 23000rs???? Wat stupidity? Even the 10inch tab 2 is only rs20000 in the US! Wat are they thinking?So,What I Do...?Can i Buy This Product From USA To India At The Cost Of rs 13,500?If Yes,Then Tell Me The Website From Where I Can Book It.....!!!


----------



## asingh (Jun 16, 2012)

*//MOD:*
You have opened 4 other threads of same type. Please refrain.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jun 16, 2012)

Ignorance must be such a bliss OP. Damn..Welcome to internet.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 16, 2012)

You can only get it at that price in case if any of your know person i.e. relative or friend is coming from a foreign country, you can ask them to bring it for you.
Otherwise there is no website as such from where you can get it at such a low price.
BTW one of my uncle has recently got it from Dubai for around 15k

Apart from that I had a look at it but didn't got much time to play with it, but I don't why I didn't find to be too impressive.


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 18, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> You can only get it at that price in case if any of your know person i.e. relative or friend is coming from a foreign country, you can ask them to bring it for you.
> Otherwise there is no website as such from where you can get it at such a low price.
> BTW one of my uncle has recently got it from Dubai for around 15k
> 
> Apart from that I had a look at it but didn't got much time to play with it, but I don't why I didn't find to be too impressive.




oooo?Can Your Uncle Bring SAMSUNG GALAXY TAB 2 7.0...Don't Worry I will First Transfer Money To Your Bank Account???


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 18, 2012)

He got the the new samsung tab which is of 7", don't know the model no.
I think it is tab 2 7 only.
Hmmm....will have to see if I can get one for you from Bangkok as a friend of mine is planning to visit there but its not final.


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 19, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> He got the the new samsung tab which is of 7", don't know the model no.
> I think it is tab 2 7 only.
> Hmmm....will have to see if I can get one for you from Bangkok as a friend of mine is planning to visit there but its not final.




Thanks....How I Contact You?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 19, 2012)

First let me see whether I can really help you or not.
PM me for any other info.


----------



## vickm (Jun 19, 2012)

ankit.kumar010203 said:


> Such an outrage!!!! This tablet costs Approx Rs.13500 in other countries such as US and Samsung is selling the same thing here for 23000rs???? Wat stupidity? Even the 10inch tab 2 is only rs20000 in the US! Wat are they thinking?So,What I Do...?Can i Buy This Product From USA To India At The Cost Of rs 13,500?If Yes,Then Tell Me The Website From Where I Can Book It.....!!!



Yes, its outrageous. But, its not just Samsung, its all companies, because of the import duties imposed by our government. Isn't it hypocritical that they make so much hue and cry about Aakash and subsidizing tablets and making them affordable, but they cannot remove customs duties, or at least reduce them to some reasonable levels which will make a greater difference in terms of affordability? 

If you are outraged, please do something about it - petition the government to reduce/remove customs and taxes via a Facebook campaign or something.  They should at least do this for students.


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 19, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> First let me see whether I can really help you or not.
> PM me for any other info.



Okay...!!!What's Your Facebook Profile Link?



vickm said:


> Yes, its outrageous. But, its not just Samsung, its all companies, because of the import duties imposed by our government. Isn't it hypocritical that they make so much hue and cry about Aakash and subsidizing tablets and making them affordable, but they cannot remove customs duties, or at least reduce them to some reasonable levels which will make a greater difference in terms of affordability?
> 
> If you are outraged, please do something about it - petition the government to reduce/remove customs and taxes via a Facebook campaign or something.  They should at least do this for students.




I Will Try It....And Thank You So Much For This Useful Info....!!!!


----------

